# Ebay



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm soooo fed up with ebay sellers that I'm thinking of just getting out of ebay completely..I bought 2 boxcars, a 639 and a 642. I have no problems with the 639, but the 642 is a MESS!!!!! The ad said very good condition, but when I got it, there is/was a 2 inch crack in the body that didn't show up in the sellers photos. Also all the body/chassis pins are missing, and for a reason; every one of the posts are broken out, so bad there's really no chance of repairing them..Even though the seller said she doesn't accept returns, I requested a refund from her because this car is plain junk!!! If I don't get any satisfaction from her, my next step will be with ebay..The only feedback I post is negative, and if I get a defective product I post negative feedback right from the start.. My philosophy is you get once shot to do the right thing, the first time, after that the gloves are off. You see, I'm not afraid of negative feedback like so many others. Enough of my rant.. I got several doses of bad news today and just don't feel like being harassed. Sorry friends.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the car should go back, it was mis-represented .. simple as that ..


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

flyernut said:


> ... I requested a refund from her because this car is plain junk!!! If I don't get any satisfaction from her, my next step will be with ebay.....
> 
> 
> > I do not waste time contacting a seller. Go straight to ebay with a NOT AS DESCRIBED complaint.
> ...


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry Flyernut! If anyone would know a quality AF car it would be you. She clearly misrepresented it.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it would have been easier to just throw it in the trash bin, rather than saying it was in 'very good condition' ... just glad that I didn't buy it, lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I got a refund this morning for the purchase. I haven't opened all my emails yet so I don't know what to expect... I checked my e,ails, and all is good. I guess I'll be keeping the trucks and sheet metal chassis, but the rest will go into the trash, as that's what it is.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I couldn't agree with you more. Been there done that. If the pictures are the least bit out of focus I don't even bother. I I have purchased a lot of items from a seller named Yellowstone. Is photography is true and his descriptions are honest. He sells quality items and his prices are fair.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Buyers are very well protected on ebay. Sometimes too much I think. My son sold an
80.00 baseball card on ebay. Buyer complained it smelled like smoke. My son had
not noticed the smell. He told buyer fine, send it back and he would refund the money.
No problem. Buyer complained to ebay and ebay immediately took the money out of my
son's paypal and refunded buyer. I guess it didn't smell too bad, he never sent card back, he kept it and got all his money back. My son was out an 80.00 card. They should have to send item back and then get a refund.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

mopac said:


> Buyers are very well protected on ebay. Sometimes too much I think. My son sold an
> 80.00 baseball card on ebay. Buyer complained it smelled like smoke. My son had
> not noticed the smell. He told buyer fine, send it back and he would refund the money.
> No problem. Buyer complained to ebay and ebay immediately took the money out of my
> son's paypal and refunded buyer. I guess it didn't smell too bad, he never sent card back, he kept it and got all his money back. My son was out an 80.00 card. They should have to send item back and then get a refund.


Your son has every right to appeal an eBay decision. Have him open a complaint.

Dan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Ebay and PP tried that crap with me on a pristine TASCAM DA-88. Like new in the original box.

I deleted my bank accounts from both and called the bank and put a stop on any transactions from these two Scheisters. I never did see the tape machine, but they fid not get a dime from me.

Sold as-is with no returns means just what it says. Screw Ebay.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Ebay and PP tried that crap with me on a pristine TASCAM DA-88. Like new in the original box.
> 
> I deleted my bank accounts from both and called the bank and put a stop on any transactions from these two Scheisters. I never did see the tape machine, but they fid not get a dime from me.
> 
> Sold as-is with no returns means just what it says. Screw Ebay.


I understand this completely, I buy/sell on ebay a lot. Most people selling stuff on ebay aren't in the hobbies I am and just found the stuff at a yard sale , family member or who knows. I never know what i'm getting till I get it and I don't really get upset if it's not exactly what I thought it was. Now however, I did buy my father a smoking caboose off ebay last week that showed up with a broken truck and there was a piece broke that was missing and not in the box. Seller said it was in good shape when it shipped. Also said it was 027 and it turned out to be 0 when I searched part number on google.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay is one of the reasons I still sell at train shows.The buyer has the opportunity to see it touch it ask questions bout it or even smell it.In the end he makes the final decision to buy.I once told a somewhat grumpy buyer he should thank every vendor in the show for being there.All told I said it would be much easier for me to be home with my PJs and slippers on and dog on my lap snapping photos and placing items up on the Internet.Rather than packing my car up at six AM and spending eight hours trying to sell a couple hundred bucks of Flyer.As always on ebay buyer be aware.....


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> Buyers are very well protected on ebay. Sometimes too much I think. My son sold an
> 80.00 baseball card on ebay. Buyer complained it smelled like smoke. My son had
> not noticed the smell. He told buyer fine, send it back and he would refund the money.
> No problem. Buyer complained to ebay and ebay immediately took the money out of my
> son's paypal and refunded buyer. I guess it didn't smell too bad, he never sent card back, he kept it and got all his money back. My son was out an 80.00 card. They should have to send item back and then get a refund.


Mopac, what happened to your son isn't an uncommon practice. Buyer complains to eBay, eBay stands behind buyer, eBay takes money out of your PP account and the buyer keeps the item AND your money. They don't even bother to turn the complaint over for arbitration. The seller is automatically the bad guy in eBay's eyes who doesn't even bother to contact the seller for his side of the story. 
I was reading about this being an on purpose practice. Crooked as can be. 
I used to buy and sell on eBay for years until this practice began to be a steady rip off. I still have a 100% seller rating but I wasn't about to take a chance to be a victim either way like what happened to your son. 

Flyernut, glad you got your money back. Besides getting your money back you do have some spare parts. 

Seems to me that a system that began as a simple transaction process and a good, easy way to buy and sell, has turned into a crooks paradise similar to other internet fraud schemes like hacking and ID theft. Nothing is safe from crooked minds anymore. That is why, as I mentioned in another post, I only do my buying at shows. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been lucky buying on ebay. I have had a few problems but sellers took care
of things. I bought my lionel ZW transformer off ebay. Seller said it had been serviced
by Charles Ro train shop. Charles Ro is a big time train shop and I felt good buying it.
Shortly after getting it I pulled the top off to get a look. Was not happy. This thing may
have been serviced by Charles Ro but not for many years. It did have the Charles Ro
sticker on it but some of the rollers were very flat. I told seller what I had found. Seller
refunded me $25.00 and sent me 4 new rollers. They were easy to change and I was happy. 
I have other stories about sellers making things right.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

mopac said:


> I have been lucky buying on ebay. I have had a few problems but sellers took care
> of things. I bought my lionel ZW transformer off ebay. Seller said it had been serviced
> by Charles Ro train shop. Charles Ro is a big time train shop and I felt good buying it.
> Shortly after getting it I pulled the top off to get a look. Was not happy. This thing may
> ...


Whoever sold you that transformer prob. just picked it up in a lot and seen the charles ro sticker on it so assumed it was serviced by charles ro.... People selling on ebay aren't typically people parting their person collections out, it's people selling collections they bought, they usually don't know much about what their selling or it's history and I don't personally expect them to.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Many times on eBay the seller will state the condition "to their inexperienced eye" which is then followed by the admission that they are not collectors, followed by the phrase "the pictures are the description", which I hate. They don't really know what the item is, just that they can read "American Flyer" on the item and looked the item up on eBay for information and pricing, never checking what like items in the sold history actually sold for. Lastly they will say the item has not been tested or they have no way to test the item since they are not collectors. Instant red flag in my book. All those phrases indicate to me they found the train item at a garage sale or thrift shop. No they are not collectors. Fishing maybe? I have never bought from those people when I did buy off eBay. I still look just to see what is going on though. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

"Not tested" on ebay means I tested it and it don't run.

"Not tested", I will buy but only if very cheap. I never expect it to run, so far not been
disappointed. It never runs. I have never bought an untested steamer and it ran great.

Well, here is seller's story on my transformer. He actually sells a lot of ZWs, he goes through them.
He knew the one I bought needed rollers. He thought he had changed them but had not and sold it.
Matters not, he made it right. Charles Ro did put a modern circuit breaker in mine. It blows in less than 2 seconds.
Original lionel breakers took around 10 seconds to blow. A lot can happen in 10 seconds.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm thick-headed or just plain stupid, but I got another item from ebay which did not match the description OR the photos!!!. The photos showed a very nice 642 boxcar with no issues, and it came with the box... I got the darn thing today, and one catwalk is broken off completely, and there's a large chip off the side of the car. And on top of that, the "box" was a cut down AF box with a hand-written "642" on the end. I must have a attached message on my bids that say...I'm a arse".No more trains on ebay for me, I'm done if the seller doesn't make good.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Well, I guess I'm thick-headed or just plain stupid, but I got another item from ebay which did not match the description OR the photos!!!. The photos showed a very nice 642 boxcar with no issues, and it came with the box... I got the darn thing today, and one catwalk is broken off completely, and there's a large chip off the side of the car. And on top of that, the "box" was a cut down AF box with a hand-written "642" on the end. I must have a attached message on my bids that say...I'm a arse".No more trains on ebay for me, I'm done if the seller doesn't make good.


It must be that spooky time of the year. You are fortunate to live in NY where there are always train shows and plenty of people who share your interest. I am forced to buy mostly on EBay whether I want to or not. Generally I am OK but sometimes I get burnt! There are some bad players out there. Let us know if the seller will respond.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a big train show at the NYS Fairgrounds in Syracuse this weekend, and I'll be taking my oldest son and 2 of my grand-children.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, you have to be really care full buying off ebay. I guess 90% of my stuff has come off ebay. Been lucky, no disappointment yet. You really have to scope the photos and hope.
I tried to buy a K335 this morning. I finished 3rd and missed it by 20.00 some. Close, but no cigar. I think someone got a good deal. It looked nice in pics. Completely serviced. "seller " graded it a C7. Not sure about that but close. Trying to steal it I bid 237 something. It sold for 263 something. Looked complete. There is another one on.
Nice but not as nice as the one I did not get. I think 379.00 buy it now. It has some issues. One screw missing that holds smoke unit, all handrails on tender missing, and a biggie, had link coupler instead of knuckle. Probably not original tender to engine. The
seller did mention smoke box screw and the coupler. Did not mention the handrails. I will be skipping this one. Be care full out there.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac I saw that K335 and was watching it. I didn't like the $41.00 shipping the seller had on it, 5 lbs. USPS Priority Mail from Florida to me in Ill? I can drive to Du Page for $41 and back and have money left. Had I bid on it I would have broken my rule of never buying locomotives off eBay but it did look nice so I was tempted to bid plus it looked as though the seller had done a bunch of work to it and actually knew what he was talking about. 
Wouldn't that have been a twist of fate, you and I bidding against each other! The $263 selling price wasn't bad at all. I know that at Du Page that K335 would have been more but there I could have had it in my hands to examine and a test track to run it on. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, the K335 did look nice. And it would have worked for me. The shipping cost was insane and I think it cost the seller. I am sure some buyers saw that and passed. I always add item price plus shipping for total cost. If I had got the loco for 237 plus 41 to ship for a total of 278 I am in it right. My 336 and 332AC each was around 400 plus 25 shipping. Not bargains. LOL, they were probably around 35 to 55 new. One word in sellers ad bothered me. He said nice "restored" locomotive. It didn't look like a repaint but maybe it was. His pictures were not super sharp.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Kenny, the K335 did look nice. And it would have worked for me. The shipping cost was insane and I think it cost the seller. I am sure some buyers saw that and passed. I always add item price plus shipping for total cost. If I had got the loco for 237 plus 41 to ship for a total of 278 I am in it right. My 336 and 332AC each was around 400 plus 25 shipping. Not bargains. LOL, they were probably around 35 to 55 new. One word in sellers ad bothered me. He said nice "restored" locomotive. It didn't look like a repaint but maybe it was. His pictures were not super sharp.


My K335 cost me $375 with shipping.I got my 336, with all cars that belong to the set, for $170, plus $20 bucks to ship...And I bought it right here on the forum's for sale section.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> Kenny, the K335 did look nice. And it would have worked for me. The shipping cost was insane and I think it cost the seller. I am sure some buyers saw that and passed. I always add item price plus shipping for total cost. If I had got the loco for 237 plus 41 to ship for a total of 278 I am in it right. My 336 and 332AC each was around 400 plus 25 shipping. Not bargains. LOL, they were probably around 35 to 55 new. One word in sellers ad bothered me. He said nice "restored" locomotive. It didn't look like a repaint but maybe it was. His pictures were not super sharp.


I have always added the shipping cost to the price of everything I bought on eBay when I did a lot of buying. That has to be considered as part of the final price/value. I too noticed the word "restored" but didn't really see a good picture to back that up. I could accept the fact he did some work on the engine inerds but a better picture of the body would have been nice. 
We both now have extra money toward another K335! 

Kenny


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

the few things I've bought on eBay in terms of model train have all had issues. yet I factor that in ... I would say if you really want something as advertised go for th forum sales.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I sent the seller ANOTHER note, telling him I want a refund, or I'll let ebay handle it. Then the worst possible negative feedback will be next.. No more trains on ebay for me....


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

I've actually had good eBay luck. Shipping damage once, but that's it. I do look at their feedback before bidding though.


----------

